# IQA Payment



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Is there any other options available except credit card for paying IQA assessment fees?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

EasyBoy said:


> Is there any other options available except credit card for paying IQA assessment fees?


No they only accept Visa or MasterCard, however I should think this extends to a debit card also.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> No they only accept Visa or MasterCard, however I should think this extends to a debit card also.



According to IQA pdf, i can pay through credit card only. Anyhow i will comfirm the same with IQA department.


----------

